# Baseball Glove Embroidery



## Canaleterra (Jan 21, 2013)

I have recently been asked to embroider a boys name on the thumb of a baseball glove. Has anyone done this? What kind of hoop or clamp could be used. Please help!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you are going to have to take it apart to do this. this is one you should just walk away from.


----------

